# FLIRTIN' TIME



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's right.. it's the flirt pole thread. There's threads on how to make em, but we need one of the dogs in action.

I don't care if you made it from a broom handle or bought one online, lets see your dogs enjoying one of the best workouts they can get!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*pic is old but what the hey*

this was when chino was about 4 months, old pic i know but ill get some better ones soon LOL


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's Moe my doxie and Mr. Bojangles the Beagle working with their flirt pole


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

just a couple lol
i dont have any recent ones of rudi on the flirtpole.. she's too intense lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pics!!! Keep em comin yall!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't have many but I will get some more. I use a fishing pole, I don't have any with him in pursuit I'll take some and post them up later.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's cool, they dont need to be in persuit, just having fun  great pics btw


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*texpitbull2 = tex going hard*






sorry i smack the lil dog . at the end he would not let go cause he didn't want her to get it lol.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa tex moves quick.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow he's full of drive huh? great video man!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

well i haven't yet did the flirt pole thingy but i am getting an itch to do it. looks like they really it and burn some good enrgy too!

do you have a site to bulid them or purchase one online?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah.. that little dog would be my baby girl!!! lol meanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

american pit I might make my flirt pole ..the way you made yours..easy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Czar said:


> american pit I might make my flirt pole ..the way you made yours..easy


Yep!Broom stick, old small leash and a $1 toy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL holly belle just CANNOT figure out why there are bird noises in the house. LOLOLOLOLOL.

great vids and pics everyone!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a metric $&*% ton more, but I gotta dig through like 5k pictures....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are a bunch of Flirt pole pics in my album
Holly's Flirt and spring pole pics! Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

here's mine from today. Ignore the bloody mouth, she decided to lose a baby tooth while we were playing.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Kind of old, but here they are:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all good pics... great stuff! Tex is a machine  looks like he would be a good ranch dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

man these pics and vids are great yall... keep em comin!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa some awesome pics..I am gonna make a flirt pole soon


----------

